# Are bath bombs considered a Cosmetic product on ontario?



## danielle22033 (Aug 23, 2013)

What I really want to know, is do I have to label bath bombs in Ontario and submit my CNF?


----------



## savonierre (Aug 24, 2013)

Did you check the Health Canada site? I don't make bath bombs so don't know.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes, all manner of bath and body products have to be labeled with the correct INCI and notification forms sent to health canada.


----------

